# Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. April 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Frage 6: Warum gibt es keine Reaktion auf die PETA-Anzeigen-Kampagne, die gerade läuft?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] Gedenkt der DAFV wie z.B.: der Jagdverband öffentlich gegen PETA, und Forderungen anderer Gruppierungen vorzugehen, die dem Angeln und den Anglern schaden? Wenn ja, warum war man bisher so verhalten?
Kann man sich hier evtl. auch eine Zusammenarbeit mit Jagdverband, Fischereiverband, Imkern usw. vorstellen?[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]Lindner: Wir haben uns mehrfach mit dem Deutschen Jagdverband zu diesem Thema getroffen, Informationen ausgetauscht und arbeiten zusammen. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wir als DAFV haben zeitnahe Maßnahmen beschlossen, aktiv gegen zweifelhafte Machenschaften von so genannten Tierrechtsorganisationen vorzugehen, welche sich derzeit in der Umsetzung befinden. Ich will das aus taktischen Gründen an dieser Stelle noch nicht öffentlich kommunizieren. Wir stimmen uns aber laufend mit den Jägern zu diesem Thema ab. 

 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Unverbindlicher geht es nun wirklich nicht. Das hat auch nichts mit Taktik zu tun und ich weiß wovon ich spreche, denn ich bin Rechtsanwalt. Dass hier ist hohles Geschwätz, weil man eben keinen Plan hat. Bestenfalls wieder Absichtserklärungen. Ein wenig dünn nach 5 Jahren Regenschaft von Fr. Dr. Happach-Kasan, denn dass Thema ist alles andere, als neu.


----------



## Leech (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Wir haben uns mehrfach mit dem Deutschen Jagdverband zu diesem Thema getroffen, Informationen ausgetauscht und arbeiten zusammen. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Wir als DAFV haben zeitnahe Maßnahmen beschlossen, aktiv gegen zweifelhafte Machenschaften von so genannten Tierrechtsorganisationen vorzugehen, welche sich derzeit in der Umsetzung befinden.[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]



Dies ist die erste Aussage, die mir keine Sorgen macht.
Nachvollziehbar und OK.
Man redet mit Leuten, die bereits vorgehen, und will mit diesen kooperieren und eine eigene Intiative starten.

Schade ist nur, dass man dazu den Tritt von außen gebraucht hat und nicht selbst darauf gekommen ist.

Edit: Kolja hat schon Recht. Wieder nur eine Absichtserklärung.
Aber in diesem Fall kommt man immerhin mal in Gang...


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Aktive Maßnahmen?
Ist damit diese tolle Umfrage an die Landesverbände gemeint, die melden sollen, 'wo wann was', wenn P€ta in ihrem Ländle aktiv wird?
Die, die keiner beantwortet?

Aktive Maßnahmen?
Nichts, gar nichts, ist bisher dazu im Präsidium oder im Verbandsausschuss beschlossen worden, ganz im Gegenteil, da gilt nach wie vor die Präsine-Leitlinie "_P€ta-ignorieren_".

Das Statement ist eine glatte Lüge, weil sie gemerkt haben, dass sie dem Nichtstun mittlerweile selbst den verpenntesten Abnicker-Angler auf die Palme bringen.

#q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Aktive Maßnahmen?
> Ist damit diese tolle Umfrage an die Landesverbände gemeint, die melden sollen, 'wo wann was', wenn P€ta in ihrem Ländle aktiv wird?
> Die, die keiner beantwortet?
> 
> ...



Würden sie was tun wollen, hätten sie sich aktiv hinter Claudia Draga und Matze Koch gestellt. Dies tun sie aber nicht, weil sie sich lieber aus allem raushalten. Auch der Rheinische Fischereiverband war auf meine Anregung hin nicht bereit, für diese beiden prominenten Angler Partei zu ergreifen. Für mich ein Armutszeugnis auf ganzer Verbandslinie!


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zeitnahe Maßnahmen, ich hau mich weg |supergri

Ganz großes Kino was ihr hier abzieht, Respekt #6


----------



## smithie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ein wenig dünn nach 5 Jahren *Regenschaft* von Fr. Dr. Happach-Kasan, denn dass Thema ist alles andere, als neu.


Geiler Freud'scher Verschreiber.#h

@Topic: ihr habt ja jetzt nicht wirklich erwartet, dass hier Ergebnisse kommen, oder?


----------



## saza (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Darum haben die Verbandler ja auch 2016 die Osnabrücker Angler, die eine Strafanzeige bekommen haben einfach mal im Regen stehen lassen. Diese Aussagen sind zweifelsohne total lächerlich. 
Die Taktik  von Frau Dr. Haarpracht kennen wir auf der Tierwelt vom Vogel Strauß


----------



## mlkzander (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

haha lindner geht sicher zum lachen in den keller, warum kommt denn so wenig resonanz auf lindners 9 märchenstunden, früher war hier im AB mal mehr los, man könnte fast meinen die kritiker sind mundtot oder haben resigniert?


----------



## Moringotho (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

sers,

weil niemand (mit klarem verstand) etwas anderes erwartet hat.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Als Pressesprecher hätte ich mir mehr Mühe gegeben, das glaubwürdiger darzustellen.
Wenigsten ein Beispiel wo und wie und wann was getan wurde ...
Ist halt nicht möglich ...
Aber jeder halt nur so, wie es seine Professionalität erlaubt. Unglaublich ...


----------



## smithie (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Wir stimmen uns aber laufend mit den Jägern zu diesem Thema ab. [/FONT][/FONT]


Georg, sind die denn bei Dir als GF beim Jagdverband schonmal aufgeschlagen?


----------



## rhinefisher (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

War es vorher bloß ein diffuses Gefühl, so glaube ich jetzt zu wissen, dass der Verband uns ganz übel veräppelt.
Ehrlich gesagt werde ich immer aufgeregter, je mehr ich von diesem Herrn Lindner lese... .
Petri


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> War es vorher bloß ein diffuses Gefühl, so glaube ich jetzt zu wissen, dass der Verband uns ganz übel veräppelt.
> Ehrlich gesagt werde ich immer aufgeregter, je mehr ich von diesem Herrn Lindner lese... .
> Petri



Und dennoch werden die Vereine auf der JHV des RhFV wie Lemminge für den Verbleib im DAFV stimmen! - Es ist unfassbar.


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Ich schliesse mich den Ausführungen des Kollegen Kreder vollumfänglich an und das soll unter Juristen schon was heißen!

Alles hohle Phrasen!


----------



## n0rdfriese (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



mlkzander schrieb:


> haha lindner geht sicher zum lachen in den keller, warum kommt denn so wenig resonanz auf lindners 9 märchenstunden, früher war hier im AB mal mehr los, man könnte fast meinen die kritiker sind mundtot oder haben resigniert?



Genau meine Gedanken! Aber damit hat man dann wohl sein Ziel erreicht. Endlich kann man wenigsten den einen Tagesordnungspunkt "anhaltende Kritik und Störfeuer durch Thomas F. vom Anglerboard" streichen. Damit hat der DAFV die internen Ziele für 2018 wohl schon übertroffen. 

Sorry fürs Offtopic. Das AB ist echt stinke langweilig geworden, seitdem hier der ungefilterte Verbandsstuß vom Diktiergerät von H.K. wiedergegeben wird. Früher bekam man hier zu mindest mal Infos von Anglern für Angler; jetzt ist das AB zum PR Kanal vom DAFV verkommen...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



n0rdfriese schrieb:


> Genau meine Gedanken! Aber damit hat man dann wohl sein Ziel erreicht. Endlich kann man wenigsten den einen Tagesordnungspunkt "anhaltende Kritik und Störfeuer durch Thomas F. vom Anglerboard" streichen. Damit hat der DAFV die internen Ziele für 2018 wohl schon übertroffen.
> 
> Sorry fürs Offtopic. Das AB ist echt stinke langweilig geworden, seitdem hier der ungefilterte Verbandsstuß vom Diktiergerät von H.K. wiedergegeben wird. Früher bekam man hier zu mindest mal Infos von Anglern für Angler; jetzt ist das AB zum PR Kanal vom DAFV verkommen...



Mir fehlt hier auch eine journalistische Aufarbeitung der Antworten des DAFV. Warum Stellt man als Journalist solche Fragen, wenn man sie dann hinterher nicht in einem Artikel verarbeitet aufarbeitet, beleuchtet und kommentiert? Hier wurde für mich nicht nur eine Chance durch den DAFV verpasst!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Das ist eig. ganz einfach zu beantworten:
Weil man ein Interview einfach nicht bearbeitet!
In einem Interview stellt man Fragen, die vom Gegenüber beantwortet werden. Fertich aus.
Man könnte im Anschluss kommentieren. Aber das gehört nicht zum Kern eines Interviews, sondern ist eben ein Kommentar.
Schon witzig, dass hier immer wieder aufgefordert wird, Interviews "aufzuarbeiten".
Wir könnten Kommentieren, machen wir aber nicht, weil wir hier keine Meinung vorgeben. Kommentieren dürft Ihr!
Und Kolja, nochmal zur Erinnerung: Die Fragen, um die es hier gerade geht, kommen von Euch, nicht von der Redaktion! (das lief vorher!)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wir könnten Kommentieren, machen wir aber nicht, weil wir hier keine Meinung vorgeben. Kommentieren dürft Ihr!



Wenn man Dinge kommentiert, gibt man keine Meinung vor, sondern regt Meinungsbildung und Auseinandersetzung mit Themen an. 

So ganz kann man sich des Gedanken nicht erwehren, dass ihr Angst habt, was Falsches zu sagen oder Stallorder habt, nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das ist eig. ganz einfach zu beantworten:
> Weil man ein Interview einfach nicht bearbeitet!
> In einem Interview stellt man Fragen, die vom Gegenüber beantwortet werden. Fertich aus.
> Man könnte im Anschluss kommentieren. Aber das gehört nicht zum Kern eines Interviews, sondern ist eben ein Kommentar.
> ...



Danke, das ist eine Wünschenswerte Änderung.#6#


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das ist eig. ganz einfach zu beantworten:
> Weil man ein Interview einfach nicht bearbeitet!
> In einem Interview stellt man Fragen, die vom Gegenüber beantwortet werden. Fertich aus.
> Man könnte im Anschluss kommentieren. Aber das gehört nicht zum Kern eines Interviews, sondern ist eben ein Kommentar.
> ...



Da bin ich anderer Meinung, und die magst du auch "witzig" finden;
eine Aufarbeitung in Form eines Feedbacks an Herrn Lindner gehört redaktionell dazu!

Deswegen habe ich bereits gestern angefragt:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wird denn auf irgendeine Weise seitens der  AB-Redaktion gegenüber Herrn Lindner eine Stellungsnahme zu seinen  Antworten, möglicherweise den einstimmigen Tenor der user aufnehmend,  erwogen?


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4814282&postcount=23


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Was bringt es denn? Es ist doch leider völlig irrelevant ob hier 5, 10 oder 30 Leute sich über den Verband aufregen und sich dabei gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen. 

Es ist auch leider völlig belanglos, wer hier die markigeren Sprüche vom Leder zieht. 

Es werden gute Argumente geliefert, aber die helfen nicht, wenn dein Gegenüber sich wie eine Schildkröte dauerhaft wegduckt und ein Großteil der Anglerschaft einen feuchten Kehricht für das ganze interessiert. 

Da helfen nur sachliche Aufklärung, aber so, das sich nicht wieder ein Teil mit grauen von dem Thema abwendet.


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Vielleicht interessiert ja auch nur einfach die Meinung der Redakteure/Admins... die dürfen hier ja durchaus eine persönliche haben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung, und die magst du auch "witzig" finden;
> eine Aufarbeitung in Form eines Feedbacks an Herrn Lindner gehört redaktionell dazu!
> 
> Deswegen habe ich bereits gestern angefragt:
> ...



Die Redaktion ist doch keine Schiedsstelle und Herrn Lindner ist die Sicht hier wahrscheinlich eh wurscht. 

Er ist der, der die Botschaft nach außen trägt und nicht der, der Entscheidungen fällt. 

Es gibt in der Wirtschaft Pressesprecher, die auch beratend einwirken können, aber das sollte man nicht erwarten.

Und wenn man mal hier zählt, wie viele User sich an dem Thema beteiligen und ereifern, dann würde ich auch nicht unbedingt nervös. Eine beeindruckende starke Gemeinschaft sieht anders aus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Testudo schrieb:


> Was bringt es denn?



Du beantwortest deine Frage gleich selber:



Testudo schrieb:


> Es werden gute Argumente geliefert, aber die helfen nicht, wenn dein Gegenüber sich wie eine Schildkröte dauerhaft wegduckt



Denn dann muss man den gegenüber in seiner Duckhaltung eben mit dem Feedback auf seine Aussagen konfrontieren.
Also was hilft? 
Du sagts es selbst:



Testudo schrieb:


> Da helfen nur sachliche Aufklärung,



#h


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessiert ja auch nur einfach die Meinung der Redakteure/Admins... die dürfen hier ja durchaus eine persönliche haben



Und die haben wir auch. Aber ob jeder einzelne Redakteur diese hier öffentlich kundtun möchte, ist seine persönliche Entscheidung.


----------



## Moringotho (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

sers,

hattet ihr was anderes erwartet?

von seiten des verbands und desssen "sprachrohr" lindner
wurde papperlapapp erwartet, bekommen haben wir  papperlapapp über papperlapapp. passt also.

das hier von boardseite aus keiner was sagt sollte nicht verwundern. passt also.

ob das "sprachrohr" nochmal auf eine zusammenfassung reagiert wage ich zu bezweifeln da ohnehin nix kommt aus siehe oben.

also bleibt nur das warten auf news und mehr von aussen.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das ist eig. ganz einfach zu beantworten:
> Weil man ein Interview einfach nicht bearbeitet!
> In einem Interview stellt man Fragen, die vom Gegenüber beantwortet werden. Fertich aus.
> Man könnte im Anschluss kommentieren. Aber das gehört nicht zum Kern eines Interviews, sondern ist eben ein Kommentar.
> ...



Sehe ich anders. Ein Interview leitet man ein und stellt die Hintergründe dafür kurz da. Dann kommt das Interview und dann geht man dem Ganzen nach. Letzteres gilt vor allem dann, wenn man die Fragen eigentlich nicht beantwortet bekommt. Das kommentiert man dann auch, sonst setzt man sich mit Recht dem Vorwurf aus, nur ein Sprachrohr zu sein. Aber Journalismus ist eben was anderes als über die fängigsten Köder zu schreiben. Da kam bei den politischen Themen von Thomas mehr, auch wenn er in Art und Weise streitbar war.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Testudo schrieb:


> Danke, das ist eine Wünschenswerte Änderung.#6#



Nur für politisch desinteressierte Leute. Selbst bei Tageszeitungen kommt es mir nur auf die Kommentare an, den Rest habe ich schon tags zuvor im Radio und im TV mitbekommen!


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Hallo,

vielleicht lernen wir alles was davon ?

@Christian 
ich hatte dich gestern in meine Thread "Olaf Lindner ... wie geht es weiter" auf ein, zwei Dinge angesprochen ... kommt da noch ein Feedback ?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Testudo schrieb:


> Was bringt es denn? Es ist doch leider völlig irrelevant ob hier 5, 10 oder 30 Leute sich über den Verband aufregen und sich dabei gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen.
> 
> Es ist auch leider völlig belanglos, wer hier die markigeren Sprüche vom Leder zieht.
> 
> ...



Ernst zu nehmender Journalismus bringt auch Hintergründe und arbeitet diese auf. So können auch diejenigen, die sich nicht ständig über alles informieren durch die begleitende Berichterstattung in die Lage versetzt werden, sich zu den Antworten im Interview eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Dies alles fehlt hier. Ich würde dies von professionellen Redakteuren erwarten. - Kann ja aber auch noch kommen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Und die haben wir auch. Aber ob jeder einzelne Redakteur diese hier öffentlich kundtun möchte, ist seine persönliche Entscheidung.



Meinung = Kommentar ist die eine Sache, kann nicht jeder, will nicht jeder. Begleitende demaskierende Berichterstattung gehört eigentlich zur Berufsehre eines Journalisten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> hattet ihr was anderes erwartet?
> 
> ...



Stelle ich als Journalist Fragen und bekomme nur Papperlapapp zurück, dann ist es meine Pflicht dieses Papperlapapp als genau solches darzustellen. Ansonsten bin ich nur Sprachrohr von Papperlapapp!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nur für politisch desinteressierte Leute. Selbst bei Tageszeitungen kommt es mir nur auf die Kommentare an, den Rest habe ich schon tags zuvor im Radio und im TV mitbekommen!



Ich bin doch nicht politisch desinteressiert, nur weil mich nicht interessiert, wie es in Blasen gärt und blubbert. Mir reicht es zu sehen, wie die politische Mehrheit tickt, die gibt schließlich den Ton an. 

Das kommt aber in den kleinen Gruppen nicht an, wenn sie sich lange genug in Rage geredet haben. Dennoch auch wenn in der Gruppe  Einigkeit zu herrschen scheint, bedarf es mehr um die Masse für sich zu gewinnen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht politisch desinteressiert, nur weil mich nicht interessiert, wie es in Blasen gärt und blubbert. Mir reicht es zu sehen, wie die politische Mehrheit tickt, die gibt schließlich den Ton an.
> 
> Das kommt aber in den kleinen Gruppen nicht an, wenn sie sich lange genug in Rage geredet haben. Dennoch auch wenn in der Gruppe  Einigkeit zu herrschen scheint, bedarf es mehr um die Masse für sich zu gewinnen.



Ich akzeptiere deine Sichtweise, sehe es aber anders.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere deine Sichtweise, sehe es aber anders.



Da sind wir uns einig, wie auch in vielen Sichtweisen, die sich auf das Thema selbst beziehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Testudo schrieb:


> Dennoch auch wenn in der Gruppe  Einigkeit zu herrschen scheint, bedarf es mehr um die Masse für sich zu gewinnen.



Und das ist schwierig, diese Erfahrung habe ich ja auch machen müssen.

Fakt ist, dass die Fehler der letzten Jahrzehnte kaum zu korrigieren sind, da unsere Gegenspieler einfach einen Vorsprung erlangt haben.

Da muss ich auch nicht erst jahrelange Pläne schmieden, sondern beim Kampf gegen diese Organisationen kann es nur ab sofort "Attacke" heißen! 

Ich vermute jedoch, dass die jetztigen Pläne des DAFV das Wort "Attacke" nicht einmal enthalten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und das ist schwierig, diese Erfahrung habe ich ja auch machen müssen.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass die Fehler der letzten Jahrzehnte kaum zu korrigieren sind, da unsere Gegenspieler einfach einen Vorsprung erlangt haben.
> 
> ...



Ich habe gehört, der DAFV ist gerade dabei die Kriegsflagge zu hissen. Weißer Adler auf weißem Grund!


----------



## angler1996 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Jah und stimmen den Kriegsgesang an
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...sc=8-12&cvid=A3A78D7B5D024620A2DC38C270988823


----------



## Jose (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht politisch desinteressiert, nur weil mich nicht interessiert, wie es in Blasen gärt und blubbert. Mir reicht es zu sehen, wie die politische Mehrheit tickt, die gibt schließlich den Ton an.
> 
> Das kommt aber in den kleinen Gruppen nicht an, wenn sie sich lange genug in Rage geredet haben. Dennoch auch wenn in der Gruppe  Einigkeit zu herrschen scheint, bedarf es mehr um die Masse für sich zu gewinnen.



tut mir leid zu erfahren, dass du dich (angel)politisch als zählnummer winzig machst. wie die mehrheit tickt...
wie die so manchmal tickt, da hätte ich ein paar jahreszahlen parat, und die zensur am platz.


nebenbei, "die mehrheit" hierzulande geht NICHT angeln.

au ja, mir reichts jetzt auch.

eyh mann, du bist doch eigentlich ganz anders #6


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Ich vermute, 
Frau Doktor wird wieder 
_(wie in Sachen Hendricks) _
einen "vielbeachteten Kommentar" 
auf der DAFV-Homepage veröffentlichen.

Ich sehe die P€taner schon ängstlich-devot 
in ein Stück Salami beissen.
|scardie:
_Ha!_


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich vermute,
> Frau Doktor wird wieder
> _(wie in Sachen Hendricks) _
> einen "vielbeachteten Kommentar"
> ...



Oder wieder einen Leserbrief an die Süddeutsche als Arbeitsnachweis schicken, egal ob veröffentlicht oder nicht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Jose schrieb:


> tut mir leid zu erfahren, dass du dich (angel)politisch als zählnummer winzig machst. wie die mehrheit tickt...
> wie die so manchmal tickt, da hätte ich ein paar jahreszahlen parat, und die zensur am platz.
> 
> 
> ...



Bin ich das? Aber ich trage doch gar keinen Damenstrumpf! Ich bezog meine Aussage natürlich auf die Mehrheit der Angler, das ist schon vielfältig genug.

Ich mache mich nicht klein, aber ich bin auch kein Wutbürger....
also angelpolitischer Wutbürger natürlich.

Ich hoffe, das sich mehr Menschen aktivieren lassen, wenn man sie informiert und sie ihre eigenen Schlüsse ziehen müssen.

Man kann da sicher auch nachhelfen, indem das Thema in den Fokus gerückt wird, durch Veröffentlichung des Interviews und es könnten alternative Sichtweisen anderer Gegenübergestellt werden.

Aber am Ende bleibt die Frage, ob es reicht nur dagegen zu sein, oder ob man auch ein alternatives Angebot braucht.

Das Initiativen wie Anglerdemo Kräfte bündeln können und eine reale Chance auf Veränderung haben ist doch offensichtlich.


----------



## Jose (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

das wär mal ne sache, einfach mal OHNE doppelpunkt:

*"Olaf Lindner antwortet PETA"

:m




*


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Vorgestern DAFV-GF-Tagung in Berlin.
Top 8 der Tagesordnung: 
_"Kampagnenorganisation Peta"_

Ich hoffe, es kommen bald paar interne Infos darüber, was das denn wohl werden soll. |rolleyes


----------



## Vanner (11. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vorgestern DAFV-GF-Tagung in Berlin.
> Top 8 der Tagesordnung:
> _"Kampagnenorganisation Peta"_
> 
> Ich hoffe, es kommen bald paar interne Infos darüber, was das denn wohl werden soll. |rolleyes



Na die werden mit Petra ne Kampagne gegen die Angler planen. :r Was positives wäre schön, ich glaube aber nicht daran.


----------



## kati48268 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Heute mal wieder etwas mit der Präsine aneinander gerieben, 
wir stehen anscheinend beide drauf |rolleyes

Auf der FB-Seite von Gero Hocker ging es um das Thema P€ta
https://www.facebook.com/hockergero/videos/1276466505786181/
Er hat ein Anfrage an die Bundesregierung gestellt,
ob P€ta weiterhin die Gemeinnützigkeit behalten sollte und welche Möglichkeiten es gibt, diese zu entziehen (Videoausschnitt inkl.)

Es meldete sich natürlich auch die Präsine, mit den üblichen, oberlehrerhaften Erklärungen zu den P€tanern über die die Diskutanten schon lange hinaus waren, 
und schnell bekam sie auch Gegenwind.

Sie behauptete daraufhin, dass die Strategie, P€ta zu ignorieren richtig war! 
Man hätte denen sonst nur Aufmerksamkeit generiert.
Nun aber habe sich die Bedeutung P€tas gewandelt.
Auf die Rückfrage, wie das wohl kommt, erwiedert sie, dass sich das Spendenaufkommen stark verstärkt habe und man deswegen nun anders mit denen umgehen müsse, denn nur auf das Spendenaufkommen käme es an.

Als -nach solchem Dummgesülze- der Gegenwind stärker wird, verweist sie doch tatsächlich auf eine ältere DAFV-Pressemeldung
https://www.dafv.de/item/87-peta-und-campact-sollen-gemeinnuetzigkeit-verlieren.html
um zu zeigen wie aktiv der DAFV doch gegen P€ta auftritt.

Nur 2 Stunden vorher hat Gero Hocker erklärt, dass es nie zu dem in dieser Pressemeldung genannten FDP-Antrag gekommen ist, weil die NDS-Wahl vorgezogen wurde.

Diese Pressemeldung, die inhaltlich falsch ist, sich ausschließlich mit fremden Aktionen schmückt, ist in Frau Doktors Augen aber der Nachweis für tolles Standing des DAFV gegen die Tierrechtler.

Wer hat immer noch Hoffnung bei der von Olaf Lindner angedeuteten Kampagnen des DAFV?


----------



## Ørret (20. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Danke das du hier immer wieder sowas bringst Kati!#6#6#6
Von den neuen Admins kommt ja leider redaktionell wenig....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Das ganze Spielte sich in den Kommentaren von Gero Hocker auf Facebook ab. Wer soll das denn bitte finden, wenn er nicht seinen Kopf im "Deep Stream" hat und sich täglich gern mit alten Damen streitet. 

Und Katis aussagen zur Präsidentin sind schlicht polemisch und wie immer reißerisch. Meiner Meinung nach hat sie sich einfach nur geäußert. Aber gut, ab jetzt will ich wohl auch DAFV Präsident werden. |supergri


----------



## Dachfeger (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ganze Spielte sich in den Kommentaren von Gero Hocker auf Facebook ab. Wer soll das denn bitte finden, wenn er nicht seinen Kopf im "Deep Stream" hat und sich täglich gern mit alten Damen streitet.
> 
> Das muss man nicht unbedingt finden. Da hast du recht. Danke an Kati dafür
> 
> ...


Anscheinend hast du die rosarote Brille auf. Sorry anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du die rosarote Brille auf. Sorry anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.



Du reißst die Dinge einfach aus dem Kontext, das ist alles. Im Beitrag von Gero Hocker ging es nicht mal um das Angeln. Die Präsidentin machte nur einen Vorschlag den Antrag erneut einzureichen, darauf hin meldeten sich die selbigen 5 Leute (wie damals im AB) und bombardierten die Dame einfach. Diese Antwortete mit nichten "abgehoben" oder in irgend einer Art und Weise anstößig. Das Tat genau die Gegenseite und ich empfand es recht peinlich. Ganz einfach meine Meinung.

Im Anglerboard will man jetzt von Gegenwind sprechen? Das waren 5 Leute von 150 Kommentaren, die es sich ohnehin zur Aufgabe gemacht haben, den DAFV ein Bein zu stellen. Die Absicht dahinter stellt niemand in Frage, aber die Art und Weise war an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.

Bei Matze Koch wollte man sich auch anbiedern und dessen Reichweite nutzen, nur gab es dort einen Korb. Kann man auch nachlesen.

Wurde denn über diese Art von Gegenwind seitens MK berichtet? NEIN! Für mich wirkt das alles immer mehr wie ein Spielchen, denn wirkliche Aktionen zu Veränderung sehe ich nicht. Lars Wernicke knallt mal einen Raus und schafft die größte Bewegung deutscher Angler. Im AB wird nur nach wie vor nur gejammert.

Das nennt man keine rosarote Brille, sondern realitätsnahe Bewertung. Was man dem DAFV vorwirft, macht man selbst nicht besser. #6


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bei Matze Koch wollte man sich auch anbiedern und dessen Reichweite nutzen, nur gab es dort einen Korb. Kann man auch nachlesen.


Wer wollte sich anbiedern und wo kann man das nachlesen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wer wollte sich anbiedern und wo kann man das nachlesen?



Unter dem Beitrag von MK und Seggelke. Sollte etwa 3 Monate her sein, wenn ich es richtig auf dem Schirm habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du reißst die Dinge einfach aus dem Kontext, das ist alles. Im Beitrag von Gero Hocker ging es nicht mal um das Angeln. Die Präsidentin machte nur einen Vorschlag den Antrag erneut einzureichen, darauf hin meldeten sich die selbigen 5 Leute (wie damals im AB) und bombardierten die Dame einfach. Diese Antwortete mit nichten "abgehoben" oder in irgend einer Art und Weise anstößig. Das Tat genau die Gegenseite und ich empfand es recht peinlich. Ganz einfach meine Meinung.
> 
> Im Anglerboard will man jetzt von Gegenwind sprechen? Das waren 5 Leute von 150 Kommentaren, die es sich ohnehin zur Aufgabe gemacht haben, den DAFV ein Bein zu stellen. Die Absicht dahinter stellt niemand in Frage, aber die Art und Weise war an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.
> 
> ...



Woher nimmst du Vormittags so klare und ehrliche Worte #6

Vor Lars und seinen Mannen ziehe ich den Hut.


----------



## Dachfeger (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Du gefällst mir mit der rosaroten Brille einfach besser.
Anscheinend gefällt dir die Dame ja auch bestens. Weiter so.


----------



## Dachfeger (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Testudo schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du Vormittags so klare und ehrliche Worte #6
> Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht war er noch nicht ganz wach?
> 
> Vor Lars und seinen Mannen ziehe ich den Hut.
> Da sind wir wohl fast alle einer Meinung


Jeder kann und soll seine Meinung haben, aber die von FF teile ich nunmal ganz und gar nicht.|abgelehn


----------



## Patrick333 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Hab ich schon erwähnt wie glücklich ich bin nicht dem DAFV anzugehören? Und im AVN zu sein? Ja? Dann hier nochmal. 

Haha was ein dreck. Auch die Redakteure hier kann man nur bemitleiden. Muss ja richtig geil sein so als Journalist zu arbeiten wenn man immer aufpassen muss was man sagt und Angst vor Konsequenzen hat. Somit Angst vor Aufarbeitung und Theseaufstellung etc. Pp. Marionetten...

Nicht, dass man nachher noch irgendwem auf den Schlips tritt...

Was ist bloß aus dem AB geworden? Kein Wunder, dass ich höchstens 1x die Woche noch reinschaue...


----------



## gründler (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Patrick333 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt wie glücklich ich bin nicht dem DAFV anzugehören? Und im AVN zu sein? Ja? Dann hier nochmal.
> 
> ..



Wo du es sagst, wir nehmen immer noch gerne neue Vereine auf,auf unserer HP findet ihr alles dazu.

#h


----------



## Ørret (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



gründler schrieb:


> Wo du es sagst, wir nehmen immer noch gerne neue Vereine auf,auf unserer HP findet ihr alles dazu.
> 
> #h


Wie man hört sind ja erst 6 Vereine von WE zu euch gewechselt weil die Pacht Hadelner Kanal an den AV  ging:q


----------



## gründler (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wie man hört sind ja erst 6 Vereine von WE zu euch gewechselt weil die Pacht Hadelner Kanal an den AV  ging:q



Joaa hab ich auch Piepen gehört......


----------



## kati48268 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Jeder kann und soll seine Meinung haben, aber die von FF teile ich nunmal ganz und gar nicht.|abgelehn


Ich habe es mir schon vor einiger Zeit abgewöhnt auf den Vogel zu reagieren, ist mir schlichtweg zu blöd.

Der Link zur FB-Diskussion der Geschichte ist ja vorhanden, es kann sich jeder der möchte eine eigene Meinung bilden und selbstverständlich muss man meine Ansicht, Agitation & Argumentation auch nicht zwingend mögen.


kati48268 schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/hockergero/videos/1276466505786181/



Was ich mir & auch für andere Kollegen aber verbitte, sind solch dumme Spüche:


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im AB wird nur nach wie vor nur gejammert.


Es sind viele der Kommentatoren hier im AB, bei FB & sonstwo auf vielerlei Art & Ebenen aktiv. 
Das sind nur eben _AUCH_ alles Dinge von denen Du keinerlei Ahnung hast.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir schon vor einiger Zeit abgewöhnt auf den Vogel zu reagieren, ist mir schlichtweg zu blöd.
> 
> Es sind viele der Kommentatoren hier im AB, bei FB & sonstwo auf vielerlei Art & Ebenen aktiv.
> Das sind nur eben _AUCH_




Und schon widersprichst du dir, erst zitieren, dann Antworten und in bester Manier wieder das Arsenal an Stumpfsinn preisgeben. Aber genau diese beschriebene Art ist es, die jegliche Kritik deinerseits in alle Richtungen verpuffen lässt. Genau dieser Umstand bewegte Matze Koch, auf eure Rattenfängertaktik nicht einzusteigen.

Und eben gerade hatte wir eine Vereinssitzung, auch wegen Natura2000 und dem DAFV. Ich bin bestens im Bilde, nur sind die Leute hier aktiv, am Verändern der Dinge, nicht Aktiv am Schreiben und Beleidigen.




> alles Dinge von denen Du keinerlei Ahnung hast.



Es ist immer leicht, den Leuten zu sagen, was sie nicht können. Etwas anderes habe ich von dir aber auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## LexLegis (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Guten Abend.

Grundvoraussetzung in Diskussionen ist Höflichkeit und Respekt.

Wenn man in Dialog tritt um Dinge anzusprechen, zu dikutieren und zu kritisieren, muss das oben genannte eingehalten werden; ansonsten 
bewegt man sich auf Höhe des Stammtisch-Proletariats.

Begrifflichkeiten wie "Präsine" oder  den Diskussionspartner abschätzig  "Frau Doktor" zu nennen, ist meiner Auffassung nach ehrverletzend.

Vielleicht schaffen Sie es ja, ein wenig umgänglicher zu wirken.

LL.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Schlaf weiter


----------



## silverfish (22. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Grundvoraussetzung in Diskussionen ist Höflichkeit und Respekt.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön ! Wieder jemand ausm Loch getrieben !:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Der Zug ist abgefahren. Wir können uns beide nicht ausstehen und agieren beide entsprechend, sowohl im persönlichen Kontakt, als auch schriftlich per email od. in Netzwerken.

Was soll das auch bringen, die beiderseitigen Positionen sind klar und radikal. 
Frau Dr. will den Bundesverband nicht reformieren und steht für ein weiter so, 
ich will den Bundesverband nicht reformieren sondern weg haben.

Man könnte auch sagen, so ist es wenigstens authentisch.
Ich könnte ein paar Spitznamen aufzählen, 
mit denen im BV vertretene Landesverbandspräsidenten sie betiteln (wenn sie nicht anwesend ist) 
oder die sie innerhalb der FDP hat (wo man sich trotzdem immer höflich anlächelt).
Eine Farce.
Da ist 'Präsine' quasi ein Kosename gegen.


----------



## mlkzander (22. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

[Edit Mod: Diffamieren von Minderheiten wird hier nicht geduldet. Auch nicht, wenn man sich direkt dannach versucht zu rechtfertigen oder zu entschuldigen...]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

[Edit Mod: Zitat aus editierten Posting zuvor]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

[Edit Mod: siehe bearbeitetes Posting zuvor. Ab hier dann bitte wieder zum eigentlichen Thema finden! Danke!]


----------



## LexLegis (22. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Herr Lindner, ich danke Ihnen für Ihr Engagement und wünsche dem Verband Erfolg bei der Bewältigung der schwierigen Aufgaben.

LL


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Herr Lindner, ich danke Ihnen für Ihr Engagement und wünsche dem Verband Erfolg bei der Bewältigung der schwierigen Aufgaben.
> 
> LL


Wünsche ihm lieber Glück. Denn Erfolg hat zu viel mit Können zu tun.


----------



## u-see fischer (22. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

@LexLegis
 Gibt es einen Link zu einer webewirksame Pressemeldung zum Scheitern eine P€TA Klage?

 Mir ist da nichts bekannt. Sehe immer nur sehr werbewirksame bzw. öffentlich wirksame Pressemitteilungen von P€TA, wenn mal wieder ein Angler angezeigt wird.


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Zum Umgangston bei Diskussionen.
Wenn dir jemand gegenüber ist, der mit jedem Satz erklärt dass er ein HONK und/oder Vollpfosten ist, dann darf man die Person auch nach einger Zeit so anreden. Es wurde ja darum gebeten, manchmal sogar gebettelt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Zum Umgangston bei Diskussionen.
> Wenn dir jemand gegenüber ist, der mit jedem Satz erklärt dass er ein  HONK und/oder Vollpfosten ist, dann darf man die Person auch nach einger  Zeit so anreden. Es wurde ja darum gebeten, manchmal sogar  gebettelt.



Nein, darf man nicht! Denn dann gibt's ne Verwarnung!
Zum Umgangston bei Diskussion HIER AUF DEM AB:
Bitte immer sachlich und OHNE Beleidigungen!
Danke!


----------



## kati48268 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Na, da haben wir ja wieder mal einen erstklassigen Verbandsclaquer an Board |supergri



LexLegis schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]Warum gibt es keine Reaktion auf die PETA-Anzeigen-Kampagne, die gerade läuft?
> 
> Ich antworte jetzt einmal auf die gestellten  Fragen
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Weil [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Dies  nicht notwendig ist , es werden teilweise falsche Behauptungen gemacht ,  die man als Verband nicht kommentieren sollte , um dem Gegner keine  unnötige Aufmerksamkeit zukommen zu lassen.[/FONT]


Da ist ja sogar Happach-Kasan mittlerweile weiter im Denken (nicht im Handeln) als du.

Du hast die Bedeutung von P€ta nicht ansatzweise verstanden, bist ja auf dem Stand VDSF von vor rund 10 Jahren.

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal zunächst diesen Thread von vorn durchlesen.



LexLegis schrieb:


> Herr Lindner, ich danke Ihnen für Ihr Engagement...


Welches Engagement bitte? #c


LexLegis schrieb:


> ...und wünsche dem Verband Erfolg bei der Bewältigung der schwierigen Aufgaben.


Das hat man bereits vor 5 Jahren zur Fusion gewünscht.


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Ob es an der Hocker-Initiative liegt oder manche Minister endlich den erstarkten öffentlichen Druck wahrnehmen:
https://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt...emeinnuetzigkeit-von-peta-und-co-ueberpruefen
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/niedersachsen/Otte-Kinast-Peta-nicht-gemeinnuetzig,peta166.html
Edit: bei FB meldet jemand vom AVN, dass sie zu diesem Thema der Ministerin & auch dem Umweltminister Lies ordentlich auf die Füße gestiegen sind, damit sich endlich was bewegt - hat ja geklappt.

@Lexlegis
so was (& noch viel mehr) kann man durch Lobbyismus erreichen.
Das Wort schon mal gehört?


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Eine Pressemeldung für die eigene Homepage und für einige der LVs
_(sonst druckt ja niemand aus der Presse Meldungen des Bundesverbandes)_
haben sie ja nun doch hinbekommen.

https://www.dafv.de/item/182-anfrag...n-zweifelhaften-tierrechtsorganisationen.html

und die ist zugegebenermaßen gar nicht so schlecht.

Mal abgesehen von solch dämlichen Behauptungen wie
"Der DAFV fordert schon seit langem die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit für die selbsternannte Tierrechtsorganisation PETA"
Eine glatte Lüge!

Diese Forderung ist bei diversen Organisationen & Organen entstanden; 
Geriati, Anglerboard,... und wurde jahrelang propagiert.
Der DAFV ist erst im Zuge Gero Hockers aufgesprungen und das auch erst, als der Zug schon in Berlin war.

Und letztendlich beruft sich hier der DAFV in dieser Meldung nur auf die Leistung von Anderen.
Selbst hat er noch gar nichts gegen P€ta auf die Pfanne bekommen.
Ganz im Gegenteil.
Frau Dr. hat selbst vor ein paar Tagen in Facebook ihre jahrelange _"Strategie des Ignorierens"_ für richtig erklärt. 
(siehe weiter oben im Thread)

Aber es lebt sich gut von der Arbeit anderer 
und eine neue DAFV-Legende ist geboren: 
_'Wir haben schon immer... blablabla'_
Zu hören demnächst auf Ihrer Verbandsveranstaltung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Und trotzdem Engagieren sie sich nun. Das Anglerboard selbst hat sich auch nur auf die Arbeit anderer Berufen, bedeutet das jetzt, das die Absichten schlecht sind? Nein. 

Die Darstellung ist Super, der Einstieg zeigt schon eindeutig auf, das es um die Arbeit von Gero Hocker geht und klärt auf. Das ist das erste mal, das der DAFV überhaupt im Ansatz Stellung bezieht.

Und dieser Satz im Text ist klasse, kein Naturschutzgedönse, sondern in meinen Augen eine gute Darstellung.



> Angelvereine erbringen mit ihrem Wirken im Bereich der Jugendarbeit, gemeinschaftlichen Veranstaltungen und der ehrenamtlichen Hege und Pflege der *Kulturlandschaft* in Deutschland einen wesentlichen Beitrag für die Gesellschaft.



Man kann gegen die Verband wettern, wie man will. Wenn sich diese Richtung in vielen anderen Themen etabliert, sind die Maulhelden und "Revoluzzer" bald vor ein Problem gestellt und man muss sich wieder die eigene Grundlage an News und Traffic schaffen. #6


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Hallo,

mal zwei Fragen:

Gehören naturbelassene oder Naturschutzgebiete zur Kulturlandschaft ? 
Was ist diese Kulturlandschaft, wie ist die Definition ?


----------



## daci7 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...



Können, müssen aber nicht.


> von Menschen künstlerisch gestaltete Landschaften (Parks und Gärten)
> Landschaften, die ihren unverwechselbaren Charakter der Auseinandersetzung des Menschen mit der Natur verdanken
> Landschaften,  deren Wert in religiösen, spirituellen, künstlerischen und  geschichtlichen Assoziationen liegt, die die Bewohner mit ihnen  verbinden


von hier:
https://www.unesco.de/fr/kultur/welterbe/welterbe-fragen-und-antworten/kulturlandschaft.html


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Hallo daci7,

ok dann gehören Natura2000 Gebiete nicht zum Focus des Verbandes - oder ?

Das wäre dann die Überlassungsabsicht in Richtung Nabu und BUND.


----------



## daci7 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Naja ... die Ostsee zum Beispiel würde ich nicht als "naturbelassen" bezeichnen, sondern eher als (Unterwasser-)Landschaft die durch eine intensive Auseinandersetzung des Menschen mit der Natur geprägt wurde und wird. (Stichwort Fischfang, Windparks, Wassersport und Güter- bzw. Personenverkehr)
Ob man das nun gut findet oder nicht ist ja erstmal wumpe - rückgängig machen geht nicht. Klaro muss man Gebiete schützen und aufpassen, dass kein "Raubbau" betrieben wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Ich finde, es ist auch nicht verkehrt Gebiete der Natur zu überlassen, allerdings sollte man auch die Interessen der Menschen berücksichtigen. Bei uns wird jetzt das Sperrgebiet zu Natura2000 ein Bereich, der von Anglern nicht genutzt wird, weil sehr Umständlich zu erreichen. Hier haben sowohl Nabu, Angler, als auch Behörden miteinander gearbeitet. Alle haben gewonnen, weil ein anderes Gewässer sogar frei wird, was viel interessanter ist.

Naturschutz ist eben nicht nur schlecht. Nur dort, wo die falschen Leute am Hebel sitzen, hat man ein Problem. Das Pauschalisieren ist dann eher die Kunst der Steinewerfer.


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Wenn ich mir zusätzlich zum Inhalt auch noch die PM mal handwerklich betrachte...

- "PeTA, PETA, Wickipedia,..." 
herrjeh.

- "Wer kann bei Peta Mitglied werden"
Es hätte nur wenig Mühe gemacht, die Struktur Petas zu erklären und verständlich darzustellen, dass eben diese ein Negativ-Kriterium für Gemeinnützigkeit sein kann.
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Hinweis "kein Antragsformular auf der Webseite " viele Leser zu diesem Rückschluss bringt.

- "Die Webseite realfacesofanimalrights.de..." 
Keine Verlinkung.
Und warum nennt man als Quelle diese und bezieht sich nicht direkt auf den P€ta-Wirtschaftsbericht, damit erst gar keine Diskussion über Richtigkeit der Information aufkommen kann?

- "Bei vielen Angelvereinen... Gemeinnützigkeit in Zweifel gezogen"
Warum bringt man so einen Vergleich? Eine solche PM soll soch niemanden (aus der allg. Presse) in eine ungewünschte Richtung lenken. 

- "so genannte" und "selbsternannte" Tierrechtsorganisationen
Was sollen denn diese Formulierungen? Wäre ein kurzer Hinweis 'Tierrecht ungleich Tierschutz', 'was ist Tierrecht überhaupt' nicht angemessener?



Korinthenkackerei?

Eine solche PM geht üblicherweise in einen Presseverteiler und landet so bei diversen Redaktionen auf dem Tisch.
Also sowohl bei dem Redakteur, der sich als Profi sieht und auf solche Feinheiten haargenau achtet,
wie auch bei dem Feld-Wald-und-Wiesen-Redakteur, der null Bezug zu solchen Themen hat und erst mal selbst peilen soll worum es geht.

Nun weiß ich gar nicht, ob der DAFV einen Presseverteiler hat oder das nur an seine Landesverbände + einige Anglermedien schickt (was immer es da soll, denn eine PM soll primär eine Außenwirkung haben, weniger eine nach Innen)
Jedenfalls hab ich noch nie was in allg. Presse vom DAFV wahrgenommen... wundert mich allerdings auch nicht.

In der Institution, in der ich arbeite, würde einem eine solche PM um die Ohren gehauen.

Olaf Lindner ist _seit einem Jahr_ dort in _Vollzeit_ als PR-Mann beschäftigt.
Was er bislang dort ein Jahr lang gemacht hat, wurde ja hier in den BV-Threads erwähnt; hat neue Rechner angeschlossen und so.

Ich hab grad das Bild & das Zitat von Brad Pit als Achilles im Film Troja vor Augen, wo er über seinem toten Gegner steht und das verdutzte, feindliche Heer anbrüllt.

Auch wenn diese PM das erste positive Signal seit Gründung ist, welches wir vernehmen dürfen,
so ist sie doch letztendlich 
formell wie inhaltlich 
immer noch nicht mehr als 
"mangelhaft".


----------



## Wegberger (25. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: PETA*

Hallo kati,

lass uns zurücklehnen und die Erfolge positiv kommentieren. Angler sollen sich nicht streiten. Angler sollen nicht vergleichen. Angler sollen zahlen und das Ergebnis würdigen.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2018)

Musste tief nach hinten scrollen um den Artikel zu finden, es hat sich wohl in der Zwischenzeit wenig getan beim Thema DAFV & P€ta...

Das hier hat uns der DAFV im April im AB zum Thema P€ta verkauft:
_"Wir als DAFV haben zeitnahe Maßnahmen beschlossen, aktiv gegen zweifelhafte Machenschaften von so genannten Tierrechtsorganisationen vorzugehen, welche sich derzeit in der Umsetzung befinden. Ich will das aus taktischen Gründen an dieser Stelle noch nicht öffentlich kommunizieren." _

In einem aktuellen FB-Interview äußert sich Frau Döktör so:
_"PeTA bekommt viel zu viel Aufmerksamkeit. Der Versuch, im Deutschen Bundestag eine Mehrheit für die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit von PeTA zu erzielen, ist gescheitert. Wenn wir als Angler und Nutzer von natürlichen Ressourcen jetzt an dieser Stelle weitermachen, wird auch PeTA an dieser Stelle weitermachen. Es gab einige Anzeigen gegen Angelvereine und –verbände direkt nach der Ablehnung des Beschlusses gegen sie, die Gemeinnützigkeit der Angezeigten zu überprüfen. Wir sollten PeTA keine Plattform bieten, indem wir ihre unhaltbaren Vorwürfe selbst noch zu verbreiten helfen.
Jeder kann in Deutschland jeden anzeigen, entscheidend ist doch, ob diese Anzeige auch zu einer Anklage führt. Das ist in 98 % der Anzeigen nicht der Fall. Die erfolgreichen Anzeigen beziehen sich auf Verstöße gegen Tier- und Naturschutzgesetze. Wenn wir uns gesetzeskonform verhalten, kann PeTA zwar weiterhin anzeigen, wird aber keinen Erfolg haben.
Bei ihrem Versuch, in Baden-Württemberg das Verbandsklagerecht zu erhalten, ist PeTA gescheitert."_

Nun mag mir jemand mal sagen, wo da ein Änderung in der Sichtweise ist, die der DAFV seit 5 Jahren darstellt und von seinem Vorgänger VDSF Jahrzehnte  betrieben wurde?
Nix _"aktive Maßnahmen"_, wie im Interview angekündigt,
sondern nur dasselbe Geschwätz wie eh und je, 
welches Nixtun, Unfähigkeit & Feigheit kaschieren soll.

Dass ein juristischer Erfolg der Anzeigen gar nicht das primäre Ziel P€tas ist, hat sie immer noch nicht begriffen.
Dass die jahrzehntealte VDSF-'Strategie' des 'Ignorierens' komplett gescheitert ist, hat sie nicht wahrgenommen.
Den Inhalt des Antrags ihres Parteikollegen Hocker hat sie nicht verstanden
und sie weiß auch als ehem. Mitglied des Bundestages anscheinend nicht, dass der Bundestag gar nicht über eine solche Frage entscheiden kann.

Ich ahne langsam, von wem dieses Plakat stammt... [Edit Mod: Copyright - Kati, dass solltest Du wissen, dass sowas hier nicht geht!!!]


----------



## rippi (24. Oktober 2018)

Man sollte den DAFV jetzt auflösen, dann spart man sich immerhin Geld.


----------



## bombe20 (24. Oktober 2018)

rippi schrieb:


> Man sollte den DAFV jetzt auflösen, dann spart man sich immerhin Geld.


das geld soll nicht das problem sein, der untätige adressat ist es.


----------



## smithie (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich dachte die sammeln "aktiv" die Anzeigen, die P€TA stellt.

Ist das nicht bei Frau Dr. angekommen?
Oder ist mit der Sammlung der aktive des Vorgehens beendet? 
Bzw. was soll dann mit den Daten gemacht werden?


----------



## schlotterschätt (25. Oktober 2018)

Na haste nicht gelesen ??? 



kati48268 schrieb:


> "Wir als DAFV haben zeitnahe Maßnahmen beschlossen, aktiv gegen zweifelhafte Machenschaften von so genannten Tierrechtsorganisationen vorzugehen, welche sich derzeit in der Umsetzung befinden. Ich will das aus taktischen Gründen an dieser Stelle noch nicht öffentlich kommunizieren."



Sie feilen noch an der Taktik !


----------



## harzsalm (25. Oktober 2018)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Na haste nicht gelesen ???
> 
> 
> 
> Sie feilen noch an der Taktik !


Ich leihe gerne  meine alte Feile aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GandRalf (25. Oktober 2018)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Musste tief nach hinten scrollen um den Artikel zu finden, es hat sich wohl in der Zwischenzeit wenig getan beim Thema DAFV & P€ta...
> 
> _. Der Versuch, im Deutschen Bundestag eine Mehrheit für die Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit von PeTA zu erzielen, ist gescheitert. Wenn wir als Angler und Nutzer von natürlichen Ressourcen jetzt an dieser Stelle weitermachen, wird auch PeTA an dieser Stelle weitermachen. _



Bezüglich dieser Aussage, irritiert mich dann wieder dieses Video von Matze Koch, in dem auch der Geschäftsführer Alexander Seggelke anwesend ist, und der Aussage von Matze, "das mit der Aberkennung laufe noch".
Da wird in keinster Weise wiedersprochen.


----------



## tibulski (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt um mal ein Update zu geben:

Wir haben uns zu dem Thema mit dem Deutschen Jagdverband getroffen. Haben das Thema mit GERATI (Gegen Radikalen Tierschutz) besprochen. Haben mehrere Anwälte und auch Staatsanwaltschaften konsultiert. Wir stehen dazu mit Gero Hocker in Kontakt.
Dazu haben wir auf dem "Arbeitskreis Angelfischerei" auf dem Deutschen Fischereitag in Lübeck Elmar Weber vor Ort gehabt. Elmar Weber hat von seinen Erfahrungen als Anwalt bei der Vertretung von Anglern gegen Strafanzeigen berichtet.
Dazu habe ich versucht, bei allen Fällen, die uns bekannt wurden direkten Kontakt mit den Betroffenen vor Ort aufzunehmen. Ich war selbst mit dem Betroffenen aus dem Fall aus Warnemünde vor ein paar Wochen zusammen Angeln.

Wir Angler sind ja nicht die einzigen, die darunter leiden. Ich habe selber aggressive Phanatasien, wenn ich mir ansehe, auf welche (aus meiner Sicht) perfide Art und Weise diese selbsternannte Tierrechtsorganistaion mit einem emotionalen Thema bei unbedarften
Spendengelder sammelt und sich dann (laut den Geschäftsberichten) zu einem großen Teil als Gehälter auszahlt. Dabei wird wohl nicht nur nach meinem Empfinden versucht Angler, Jäger und andere Naturnutzer öffentlich zu denunzieren.

Die Masche ist nach meiner Erfahrung fast immer gleich. Strafanzeige wegen Zurücksetzen von Fischen, Gemeinschaftsangeln/Königsfischen oder gegen Videos in den sozialen Medien mit wiederkehrenden Formulierungen. Prominente Angler stehen dem Anschein nach besonders im Focus. Die Angler vor Ort fallen aus allen Wolken, sind natürlich verunsichert, verständigen die Presse und die berichten (rufen natürlich auch bei PETA an um beide Seiten zu hören). An der Stelle hat PETA vermutlich schon sein Ziel erreicht.
In den meisten Fällen wird das Verfahren dann irgendwann eingestellt und das ganze Spiel geht an andere Stelle von vorne los. PETA kostet das vermutlich so gut wie gar nichts, die schauen wahrscheinlich jeden Tag das Web und die Zeitungen durch, tauschen die Adresse auf der Standardanzeige aus und schicken das los. Den Rest machen dann die Angler selber und die Lokalpresse für sie. Im Nachgang wird vielleicht noch eine Presseanfrage beantwortet und so haben sie ihre Botschaft öffentlichkeitswirksam untergebracht.

Aussage der Anwälte:
Man kann es in unserem Rechtsstaat leider keinem verbieten jemanden anderen anzuzeigen. Jeder Fall muss einzeln betrachtet werden und oft sind die Ermittlungsbehörden wohl gezwungen der Sache nachzugehen. Die Staatsanwaltschaften sind wohl auch schon genervt von dem Thema.

Es gab ja schon zwei mal einen Versuch Peta die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen. Dazu wurde schon vor Jahren durch einen Anwaltskanzlei ein Gutachten erstellt. PETA hat während dieser Sache seinen Sitz nach Baden-Württenberg verlegt (ein Schelm wer böses denkt).
Dort zeigt die Grün geführte Landesregierung keine Bestrebungen an der Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA etwas ändern zu wollen. Wie schwer so etwas ist, sieht man schon an dem Beispiel ADAC.

Wer will, kann sich ja mal die Bundestagsdebatte zu der initiative von gero Hocker anschauen und sehen wie sich die einzelnen politischen Vertreter dazu äussern: https://dbtg.tv/fvid/7245857 Sehr interessant ist der Beitrag von Renate Künast.

Zumnidest wurde PETA das Verbandsklagerecht verwehrt und sie wurden in Baden-Württemberg nicht in den "Landesbeirat für Tierschutz" berufen. Dagegen hatte sich unter anderem auch der Landesfischereiverband explizit ausgesprochen. Dazu wurde die Absetzung der Ferienangelprojekte in allen mir bekannten Fällen auf Grundlage der öffentlichen Proteste zurückgenommen. Auch da habe ich umgehend den Kontakt mit den Verantwortlichen vor Ort gesucht.

Genau wie das damalige Gutachten ist es entscheidend, möglichst umfassende Belege über die aus unserer Sicht zweifelhaften Machenschaften zu sammeln. Unsere Justitziarin hat direkt bei den Staatsanwaltschaften Informationen zu den Vorfällen angefragt, aber diese dürfen sie wohl nicht rausgeben.

Wir haben daraufhin ein Meldeformular für rechtliche Anfeindungen von Anglern / Angelveranstaltungen durch so genannte Tierrechtsorganisationen auf unserer Webseite eingerichtet. Dazu haben wir eine Pressemitteilung rausgegeben und es wurde auch in einigen Printmedien veröffentlicht.

https://dafv.de/projekte/angeln-und-tierschutz.html

Bei jedem Vorfall den ich mitbekomme, versuche ich die Verantwortlichen zu erreichen und bitte Sie uns die Fall über das Formular zu melden.
*Ich würde euch auch bitten, alle euch bekannten Fälle aus der Vergangenheit und auch in Zukunft dort einzutragen. Bitte weist Betroffene, die euch bekannt sind auf das Formular hin. Es wird die nächsten Tage dazu wohl auch noch mal einen Aufruf in den Sozialen Medien geben. Auch in anderen Medienkanälen für Angler, wäre es toll wenn es dazu weitere Hinweise geben würde.*

Ich bin selbst kein Jurist, aber nach dem Rat verschiedener Juristen scheint es auf rechtlichem Wege schwer etwas gegen das Treiben zu unternehmen. Die Jäger hatten das ja auch angekündigt, ohne das es da bisher Erfolge gab. Um politisch etwas zu unternehmen, benötigen wir mehr Belege. Es reicht leider nicht, wenn wir da mit Einzelbeispielen argumentieren.

Dazu versuchen wir die Öffentlichkeit über diese selbsternannte Tierrechtsorganisation besser aufzuklären. Wir haben dazu einen Standardtext mit ausgewählten Informationen, den wir den Mitgliedsverbänden zur Verfügung stellen.
Wer sich mal die Infos auf der Seite http://gerati.de durchliest kriegt ein Bild davon, womit wir es zu tun haben.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Grünknochen (25. Oktober 2018)

War ne coole Nummer ohne allzu großen Aufwand: https://regionalbraunschweig.de/ver...ruOH_YAuTXHsZMFeSp3mVPXaq-UbJ9UOK2_z_tTqTAzJc

P.S.: Ich habe sehr viel Wert darauf gelegt, dass die Einstellung des Verfahrens - nach § 170 Abs. 2 StPO (!) - ebenfalls in der Presse landet. Und zwar mit entsprechender Kommentierung!
Im Falle von Matze Koch ( er wird in der Szene als sog. Promi Angler bezeichnet) habe ich vergeblich Ausschau danach gehalten, nachdem PETA - Strategie!! - es selbstverständlich auf die Kette gebracht hat, die Anzeige gegen den endzeitlich gestimmten Meister der Angelfischerei in den Medien zu platzieren.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2018)

Einstellung des Verfahrens wird hier gerne abgefeiert.

Ist die Geldauflage und der Stress dann auch ein "Sieg"?

Gibt es denn schon Neuigkeiten vom wilden Mann bzgl. des Zandertremors vom Bleibtreusee?

R.S.

P.S: Der beste Schutz ist ein Verzicht von C+R und anderer Eskapaden am Wasser wie z.B. Frequenzfischen und ähnlichem Murks.

Dann kann Petra Nix aber auch gar Nix machen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2018)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der beste Schutz ist ein Verzicht von C+R und anderer Eskapaden am Wasser wie z.B. Frequenzfischen und ähnlichem Murks.
> 
> Dann kann Petra Nix aber auch gar Nix machen.



Trockenwürfe im eigenem Wohnzimmer statt auf Fische angeln sind noch ungefährlicher ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Oktober 2018)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Einstellung des Verfahrens wird hier gerne abgefeiert.
> 
> Ist die Geldauflage und der Stress dann auch ein "Sieg"?
> 
> ...



Genau, weil PETA dann Angeln in jedem Falle akzeptieren würde. Ist ja nicht so, das sie jegliche Nutzung von Tieren an den Pranger stellen. 

Und was du als Murks bezeichnest, ist anderer Leute Lebensinhalt, da kann man auch mal etwas reflektierter an die Sache herangehen. Du machst gerade nichts weiter, als auf deine Kollegen zu schießen im Sinne der Tierrechtler. Meinen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Oktober 2018)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt um mal ein Update zu geben:
> 
> ...



Lieber Olaf, 

was soll es denn bringen etwas auf euer Meldeformular zu schreiben? Im Interview mit Steven Carle hat Frau Happach-Kasan ganz klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass sie nichts tun will, um Peta keine Plattform zu bieten. Schlimmer noch, sie will auch nicht weiter in Sachen Gemeinnützigkeit vorgehen, weil sie Angst hat, dann könnte auch Peta seine Anzeigen gegen Angelvereine bei den Finanzämtern intensivieren. Statt dessen sollen die Angler vor Peta kuschen und sich bloß nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen. 

Ist das euer Plan? - Unfassbar, wann wacht ihr auf?


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Genau, weil PETA dann Angeln in jedem Falle akzeptieren würde. Ist ja nicht so, das sie jegliche Nutzung von Tieren an den Pranger stellen.
> 
> *Peta ist gegen das Angeln und  fertig. Und die Anzeigen betreffen immer tierquälerei , etc.
> Und der angler , der Tierquälerei betreibt ( was die Gerichte so momentan urteilen ) , sind angreifbar und werden genötigt, Geld abzudrücken und anwälte zu bezahlen. Das ist so.*
> ...



Mich mit einem Tierrechtler gleichzusetzen , ist unterste Schublade.

Ich finde Einiges in der Angelszene  murks.

Freie Meinungsäußerung und fertig.

Andere haben gegensätzliche Ansichten, komme ich auch mit klar.

Aber die Meinungen zählen hier nicht , sondern wie es die Rechtsprechung bewertet.

Toll fände ich es , wenn sich das a.b. bemühen würde, eine rechtliche Bewertung bspw. von Herrn Weber einzuholen und diese hier zu veröffentlichen.

Der Mann hat nämlich Angler vor Gericht erfolgreich vertreten.

Der kann Dir und uns genau sagen , was am C+R / Frequenz / Karpfenangeln so hängt.

R.S.

P.S: Das Du gerade so empfindlich reagierst( hast schon mächtig und laut ausgeteilt im forum ) , drollig aber gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Oktober 2018)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mich mit einem Tierrechtler gleichzusetzen , ist unterste Schublade.
> 
> Ich finde Einiges in der Angelszene  murks.
> 
> ...



Ich reagiere nicht empfindlich, ich habe dir schlicht (deiner Argumentation nach freie Äußerung der Meinung) meinen Unmut nahegelegt, weil du Angelmethoden und Ausführungen des Hobbies direkt an den Pranger stellst. Deine angeführte Rechtsprechung zieht zum Beispiel beim Angeln auf Frequenz nicht, wenn ich einen Setzkescher nutze und die Fische danach verwerte oder eine selektive Entnahme erfolgen lasse. Ich kann das in Sachsen Anhalt so machen, nach geltendem Recht. Du könntest auch einfach mal Kollegial eine Lanze brechen, anstatt deinen Kameraden über die Klippe springen zu lassen. Schlechter Stil, mehr nicht. Von daher empfinde ich deinen Ausdruck von "Murks" einfach nur als typisches Abwerten gegenüber etwas, was du einfach nicht verstehst.

Dieses Schützen vor Schützern oder Ideologen funktioniert trotzdem nicht, auch wenn du deine Weste versuchst Weiß zu halten. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, zu verstehen, das PETA unser Hobby in jedem Falle abgeschafft sehen will. Ob du nun Schonhaken nutzt oder die Kamera weglässt, du gehörst zu deren Zielscheibe. Jedes Kopf einziehen bedeutet nur einen weiteren Schritt in die Opferrolle.

Wenn dir etwas an meinem Diskussionsstil nicht passt, hättest du das ja auch per PN in der Vergangenheit mir schreiben können. Drollig, oder?


----------



## fishhawk (26. Oktober 2018)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Einstellung des Verfahrens wird hier gerne abgefeiert.
> 
> Ist die Geldauflage und der Stress dann auch ein "Sieg"?
> 
> ...



Finde ich sachlich falsch.

In dem zitierten Fall war es ja laut Gewässerordnung Vorschrift, die Karpfen zurückzusetzen, wie eben an den meisten Gewässern in Frankreich. 
Und das deutsche TSCHG gilt in Frankreich überhaupt nicht.

Es gab trotzdem ne Anzeige mit entsprechender Verbreitung in den Medien.

Auch wer sich in D gesetzeskonform verhält,  ist nicht vor Anzeigen sicher. Sonst gäbe es ja ja nicht so viele Verfahrenseinstellungen nach §172 Abs. 2 ZPO, also mangels Tatverdacht oder Beweis. 

Ne Verurteilung ist ja auch nicht das Primärziel solcher Aktionen, sondern eben Publicity und Abschreckung.

Auch bei Gemeinschaftsangeln und Schnupperangeln sind die Anzeigen fast schon obligatorisch, ebenso die Verfahrenseinstellungen.

Leider scheint die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bei den Einstellungen nicht so zu laufen, wie bei den Anzeigen.

Während die Anzeigen oft bundesweit durch die Medienwelt rauschen, hört man, wenn überhaupt,  von den Einstellungen meist nur in der Lokalpresse.

Ich bin trotzdem nicht der Meinung, dass man deshalb alles unterlassen sollte, was eine Anzeige auslösen könnte.

Allerdings halte ich es auch nicht für klug, offensichtliche Gesetzesverstöße oder Ordnungswidrigkeiten im Internet publik zu machen, wie z.B. die beiden Wallerangler vom Bodensee.

Der beste Schutz vor Anzeigen wäre mit Sicherheit das Angeln und jede weitere Art von Tiernutzung einzustellen.

Für mich aber keine Option.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Oktober 2018)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mich mit einem Tierrechtler gleichzusetzen , ist unterste Schublade.
> 
> Ich finde Einiges in der Angelszene  murks.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich dir Auch sagen: Was möchtest du denn wissen?


----------



## Grünknochen (27. Oktober 2018)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir Auch sagen: Was möchtest du denn wissen?



Ich kann da leider nix zu sagen...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Oktober 2018)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich kann da leider nix zu sagen...


Scheint nicht so wichtig zu sein.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> meinen Unmut nahegelegt, *weil du Angelmethoden und Ausführungen des Hobbies direkt an den Pranger stellst.* Deine angeführte Rechtsprechung zieht zum Beispiel beim Angeln auf Frequenz nicht, *wenn ich einen Setzkescher nutze und die Fische danach verwerte oder eine selektive Entnahme erfolgen lasse. *Ich kann das in Sachsen Anhalt so machen, nach geltendem Recht. *Du könntest auch einfach mal Kollegial eine Lanze brechen, anstatt deinen Kameraden über die Klippe springen zu lassen. Schlechter Stil, mehr nicht*. Von daher empfinde ich deinen Ausdruck von "Murks" einfach nur als typisches Abwerten *gegenüber etwas, was du einfach nicht verstehst.*
> 
> Dieses Schützen vor Schützern oder Ideologen funktioniert trotzdem nicht, auch wenn du deine Weste versuchst Weiß zu halten. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, zu verstehen, das PETA unser Hobby in jedem Falle abgeschafft sehen will. Ob du nun Schonhaken nutzt oder die Kamera weglässt, du gehörst zu deren Zielscheibe. Jedes Kopf einziehen bedeutet nur einen weiteren Schritt in die Opferrolle.
> 
> Wenn dir etwas an meinem Diskussionsstil nicht passt, hättest du das ja auch per PN in der Vergangenheit mir schreiben können. Drollig, oder?




Moin , es geht mir nicht um Deine Person , Deine Ansichten sind mir gleichgültig.
Es geht darum, dass ich verschiedene Praktiken am Wasser nicht nachvollziehen , gutheißen kann und folglich nicht anwende.

Dazu gehört es bspw. auf Frequenz Wirbeltiere aus dem Wasser zu angeln um diese dann zu sammeln und zurückzusetzen.

Raffe einfach , dass diese Art der Angelei angreifbar macht - ob Du es praktizierst oder nicht.

Es ist mein Recht , diese Art der Angelei für mich auszuschliessen und auch hier mit "murks" zu kritisieren.

Worauf ich keine Lust habe, ist mich vor Dir rechtfertigen zu sollen - diese Angelei kommt für mich nicht in Frage und Basta.

Aber es kommt nicht auf Meinungen an sondern letztendlich auch darauf, ob gewisse anglerische Praktiken rechtlich überhaupt zulässig sind.

Daran sollten sich Nachahmer oder Interessierte richten bzw. sie sollten aufgeklärt werden , wohin der ein oder andere Weg führen wird , wenn

Extremisten das Vorgehen anzeigen.

Es MUSS Kritik erlaubt sein und bleiben .

Das ist kein Prangern sondern Aufklärung. Ich verstehe genug , die entsprechenden angler springen selber über die Klippe, da brauchen sie keinen Kollegen für.

Und da es kompetente Personen gibt, die damit Erfahrung haben und SELBER angeln, hatte ich mir diese Betrachtung und Bewertung erhofft.

Petraextremisten wollen das angeln und Jagen bspw. KOMPLETT verbieten.

Das ist aber in Deutschland überhaupt nicht möglich und das weiß der Extremist auch ; deshalb kommt er nur zum Erfolg die Angler zu stressen, indem er

a. Propaganda betreibt
b. Anzeigt und zwar genau die sensiblen Bereiche , um die es geht , c+R ohne Verwertungsabsicht , Fotosessions , etc.

Und da ist der Angler , der sich so präsentiert , der Verlierer.

Also : Aufklären, was ok ist und was von Gerichten streng gesehen wird ist schon nützlich - oder?  Danach kann man sich immer noch entscheiden, was man
für Risiken eingeht.

Ich behaupte , dass Extremisten der Tierrechtsbewegungen mir überhaupt Nichts können , weil ich mein Hobby gesetzeskonform ausübe.

Ich habe weder Angst , noch Respekt vor bspw. Petra ... es sind Personen, die in meinem Hobby keine Rolle spielen .

Es ist Schnackerei , wenn ein Frequenzfischen dazu dienen soll, Fisch zu verwerten - meine Meinung.

Es ist auch Quark zu glauben , dass kurz nach dem Fang eines Fisches von Prominenten das Abschalten der Bildaufzeichnungen Nix zu bedeuten hat.

Mir ist es vollkommen latte , was andere Angler am Wasser so treiben , für mich ist es teilweise Murks aber ich würde NIE einen anderen Angler anzeigen , wenn er mir nicht schadet.

Und deshalb bin ich auch weder Tierrechtler noch Vorbeter - aber mal drüber sprechen sollte man schon dürfen.

Ich sehe die angler nicht als gleichgestellte Kollegen an sondern als inhomogene Masse mit vollig eigenen, egoistischen auffassungen

Es gibt nicht "die Angler" 

Was ich offen kritisiere, da stehe ich auch zu - ich denke auch, dass Fangneid , eigenbrödlerei und egoismus ( Schlecht reden über Fangerfolge, sich über andere angler erhöhen ( bsp. ein gewisser "Profiangler" ) , stellen abgreifen oder verschweigen , beim Tag des Forellenbesatzes Andere verdrängen oder verprellen , etc. auch un nicht kleine Facetten in unserem Hobby darstellen.

"die" Angler zu vertreten wird also schwierig bis unmöglich.

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2018)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Scheint nicht so wichtig zu sein.



unverständlich - oder muss man in der virtuellen Realität dauernd verfügbar sein?

Es gibt auch noch reale Lebensgereiche ausserhalb des I-net. Antworten im Netz fordern ist schon ein wenig kurios

R.S.

P.S: wenn ich Zeit un muße habe , evtl.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Oktober 2018)

Moin Rheinspezie,

allgemein sollten wir aufhören uns gegenseitig ans Bein zu pissen,  wenn wir mit möglichst vielen Köpfen unsere Stimme gegen diese Fanatiker erheben wollen.

Da hilft keine Sektiererei oder einzelnen Angeleivorlieben den schwarzen Peter zuzuschreiben.

Im Endeffekt kann kein Angler angeln, ohne das Fische sterben!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2018)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin , es geht mir nicht um Deine Person , Deine Ansichten sind mir gleichgültig.
> Es geht darum, dass ich verschiedene Praktiken am Wasser nicht nachvollziehen , gutheißen kann und folglich nicht anwende.
> 
> Dazu gehört es bspw. auf Frequenz Wirbeltiere aus dem Wasser zu angeln um diese dann zu sammeln und zurückzusetzen.
> ...



Basta, kein Bock, ich muss nicht, mein Recht, raff einfach, Murks, Quark, Schnackerei

Dein Beitrag zusammengefasst ist einfach nur absurd.

Angeln ist und bleibt in jeder Art und Weise, ob Gesetz oder nicht, ein rotes Tuch für Tierrechtler. Egal ob du dich gegen Praktiken deiner Kollegen verwährst oder den Hütehund spielen willst, die Deutschen fahren dann über die Grenze zum Matchangeln und fertig ab. Wir betreiben Hegeangeln in Deutschland, ganz Legitim und Legal . Dir wird aber niemand helfen können, dein Beitrag ist so voller Frust und vorwurfsvoll, da muss wohl jemand beim Königsfischen über deine Rute gestolpert sein, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

Nichts für Ungut, wir beide kommen aber auf keinen Nenner. Außerdem muss ich meine Sachen sauber machen, ich komme gerade vom Wettk..Hegeangeln.


----------

